# Tropical Fish Hobbiest 24 issue digital subscription for $1.50



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Thank you Facebook fans, we've reached 150,000 page likes!

Sign up for a new 2 year, 24 issue digital subscription for $1.50 at

https://www.qfie.com/TFH/clsTFHNewOrd2.asp?strAspReason=102&PubCode=TFH&trackcode=WEB1

Use offer code 2015


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

Paul, Fabulous, I did the other one and was able to read the issues. will be doing this one for sure. 
Thanks for telling us about this opportunity as well.. 

cheers!!!


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

Y2KGT said:


> Thank you Facebook fans, we've reached 150,000 page likes!
> 
> Sign up for a new 2 year, 24 issue digital subscription for $1.50 at
> 
> ...


Is this $ 1.50 US each month?


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Norman said:


> Is this $ 1.50 US each month?


No. It's 2 years, 24 months for $1.50. That's 24 issues for $1.50.

I normally subscribe to the Earth Day 1 year, 12 months for 99 cents so this deal is even better. 
--
Paul


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

Thanks


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

Y2KGT said:


> No. It's 2 years, 24 months for $1.50. That's 24 issues for $1.50.
> 
> I normally subscribe to the Earth Day 1 year, 12 months for 99 cents so this deal is even better.
> --
> Paul


Wow! That's pretty amazing thanks for sharing!


----------

